# Can I disonnect the battery



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

My Fiat Ducato, 120 x250, is much more complex than the simple cars I used to working on so I'm after a little advice.

I want to use one of the spare fuse position in the engine compartment. I need to get to the underside of the fuse box to attach a cable to the fuse.










I'm right in thinking that I'm going to have remove the positive feed on the left of the picture. I would expect that this is a direct feed from the battery. There is a further thick red cable coming off this connector which looks to feed other parts of the van.

So can I simply undo this feed, possibly disconnecting the battery from the rest of the van. Will this do any harm? Or is there a better way to get under the fusebox to use a fused positive feed.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If you are a competant vehicle electrician you would disconnect the main battery NEGATIVE lead fro m the battery to isolate all systems first!
C.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Having first found your radio code!


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

Understood, but do I have to undo this positive connection to get to the underside of the fuse box!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Probably yes.

However by disconnecting the negative lead from the battery first you have reduced the risk of a huge explosion caused by shorting the positive terminal to chassis with your spanner/screwdriver/hammer/monkeywrench/crowbar/silver necklace chain or whatever!


----------

